# Deer Cam Pics



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Any body gotten any decent deer on the cams yet? I developed my 1st roll of the year & found a small 8 pointer, then a real young 6 pointer, along w/ several does. I'm going to take the negs & get a pic CD from wallmart, so I can sahres. isnt just great to see deer & other wildlife from deer/game cams. I have 3 cams, 2 of them are out right now.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I am considering buying one, I know quite a few people who have them and haven't heard a bad thing about them yet. Who makes the Cams that you are using?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I would recomend buying the Stealth cams for $60. I have two of those plus one more expensive one, but the stealth cams are much easier to work. Now if your planning on going digital then the cheapest you can find one is $200. I havent bought a digital just because there is the chance of the cams being stolen.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for the info, I saw the Stealth Cam on sale at Cabelas for 49 bucks, I think I will pick it up.


----------



## JohnBoat (Apr 21, 2004)

H20- Glad to hear the cams are working out for you, it's exciting going to pick up your film at walmart and see what you caught on film!


----------



## longbow (Jul 16, 2004)

where can I buy a digital trail camera for $200. The ones I have seen are $300 plus.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Dick's Sporting Goods has a Stealth Cam Digital in this weeks ad's for $229.98, final cost after $50 mail-in rebate.
I didn't find it on their web site, just the flier that came with this past Sunday's paper. The sale is good thru the 9/18


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

You can find them on Ebay for $199. (plus shipping)


----------



## longbow (Jul 16, 2004)

thanks for the info.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well every roll I;ve developed has a Buck on it. So far nothing big, a couple small 8's. I got one neat pick of ***** & deer eating out of the same trough.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I was at Meijers last night and they have a trail cam for $169. DIdn't check out the name or anything.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

@ $169. it would have to be some sort of cheaper model of a digital camera, I would think......


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Figured out what was invading my feeder I think.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Trap, the ***** were/are eating over 50 lbs per week from a trough. Just reg shelled corn. I'm thinking of getting my fur takers permit this year!!!


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah I have 2 stealth and ready to get the new Leaf river digital....it has a 2 month battery with a cool locking bar in front....where and what digital game cam can you get for $ 200 ??? like to see that......yeah cams are addicting !!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

There are several digital cams in the $200 range. Most are off brand names, but I'd try them out. I'm affraid that they would come up stolen.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Got the big one......, however it was on my bro in laws cam, not mine. This deer is huge, I am going to try & have someone scan it.

Someone in Logan estimated it to be a 160 class deer. I know is hard to tell from a picture, but he was estimating.


----------



## 03zrider (May 17, 2004)

come on man dont tease me with stories like this lets see some pics


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I had 6 small bucks on the cam last week alone. None of them were shooters though.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh My God! I just got last weeks pics back. Man, I have a records book Buck. It looks to be a 10, w/ the tallest G2's I have ever seen in my life, bar none. This Buck belongs on a Bill Jordan video. I will someone either scan it from someones computer or have it put on a CD & post it. It was from my bro in laws cam. I have a decent 10 pointer from one of my cams, & his deer dwarfes mine. Man, I'm excited, I went nuts inside Wallgreens when I saw the pic.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

hey mellon, when ya turn your film in you should be able to choose to have it put on cd as well. That way you can post of your puter and quit teasing us. I don't even hunt but ya got me all excited to see a huge buck only to be disapointed again.

Bill


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

I bought m,y first deer cam about 4 yrs ago, and i love the thing. i have been through several of these, but everytime one breaks they send a new one to me no questions asked. it is a stealth cam. lower grade model. i paid about 120 for it but they are about 70-75 bucks now, and that isnt too bad at all. i got some photos of 3 defferent bucks and a bunch of does just today, i am going to try to post a new thread with a pic of the best one so far this yr...hope it works...tony


----------

